# is my Toro GT3650 running abnormally?



## njitgrad (Nov 5, 2012)

See link to video that I posted below. It seems to be surging and it has been doing this for several years now even though I get it tuned up every 2-3 seasons (last time was just prior to winter of 2011-2012). 

Toro GT3650


----------



## njitgrad (Nov 5, 2012)

njitgrad said:


> See link to video that I posted below. It seems to be surging and it has been doing this for several years now even though I get it tuned up every 2-3 seasons (last time was just prior to winter of 2011-2012).
> 
> Toro GT3650


 
Correction to original post....the model is a Toro CCR3650, not GT3650.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ccr3650gts
does it run like that when its warmed up or just when its cold


----------



## njitgrad (Nov 5, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> ccr3650gts
> does it run like that when its warmed up or just when its cold


Only when I engage the paddles and start clearing snow does it not sound like that.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like possibly the low speed jet is a bit clogged. Maybe the carb is a bit clogged up or maybe it is just the new fuel and EPA standards making it run a bit on the lean side.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Sounds like possibly the low speed jet is a bit clogged. Maybe the carb is a bit clogged up or maybe it is just the new fuel and EPA standards making it run a bit on the lean side.


 i agree, sounds like the chock is part way engaged


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Surging*

Sounds like the governor is kicking in and out. Not being a 2 cycle expert, I'd question the carb and if it's gunked up or not. Could also just need a carb adjustment.

One thing I've seen is that I had a couple of 4 cycle motors I'd overhauled the carbs etc and were working fine last winter. I gased them up late spring with 'lawnmower' gas (regular gasahol) and they ran like crap. I finally got some 100% gas and drained them and filled then up with that and they worked just fine. I have a couple of local gas stations that sell it for collector cars and small engines, and it definitely made a difference in my case.

Good luck, let us know what it turns out to be.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the carb is gunked up, its not the governer


----------



## njitgrad (Nov 5, 2012)

The repair shop said they would check it out again but it probably will operate like it does now for the rest of its life due to the ethanol in gas. He mentioned the possibility of reducing gummy deposits by ever so slightly enlarging the opening with a very tiny drill bit. Will follow up when they get back to me.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gas*

Check with your local gas stations and see if they have any gas without alcohol. In my area, my local station they have a pump that does not dispense any alcohol in the mix. It's listed on the pump for collector cars and small engines. It costs at least 50 cents more a gallon than gasahol but it definitely runs a whole lot better in the small engines I have vs the gasahol stuff.


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

funny I've had a handful of these that did this usually got worse within the season though. Cleaned carb nothing, checked govenor and linkage, nothing there. Got fresh non ethanol gas nope not it. Sprayed the cranks seal around the drive pulley and it would stop or RPM would change drastically. Don't worry seals are cheap but you have to pull the motor and split the engine case to reseal it. Most dealers won't do it, too much labor.


----------

